# New pic



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

showing to try to post more than one pic [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I tried,here is another shot


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic weathering!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Great work and photography.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

bucwheat said:


> Well I tried,here is another shot


I put in a review request to VS_Adm about the


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Probably my lack of computer skills. But you know I visit at least 12 other forums and I have absolutely no problem posting more than one at a time.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

bucwheat said:


> Probably my lack of computer skills. But you know I visit at least 12 other forums and I have absolutely no problem posting more than one at a time.



I know what you mean. I am a member at about a 1/2 dozen other VS Adm sites and they all have quirky rules and settings. Some of the ones here at HobbyTalk are from previous individual ownership settings and overlays they made before VS Adm bought the site and need to be reviewed as to intergration issues with other functions before changes can be made.


----------



## vs-Admin (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey @bucwheat ,

It looks like you might be deleting the code between the attach tags. To upload multiple images and insert them inline with the post, try the following - 

Click "Go Advanced" -









Click the paperclip icon -









Choose the image you're uploading and then click "Upload" -









Click on the paperclip icon again. The images you've uploaded should show and you can select each one from the dropdown. Once you click on the image title in the dropdown it will insert the image wherever your cursor is in the text box. -









If you're still having issues uploading multiple images can you try testing with a different browser or clearing your cache and cookies for the site?

Niall


----------

